
Whew, what a year - emilsedgh
https://krita.org/en/item/whew-what-a-year/
======
aiur3la
OT: Krita and others are doing great things for content creators who want to
use FOSS.

BUT most of their work is lost to us due to the way distros handle external
software. If you install Krita, gimp, darktable in debian you will get really
ancient versions (unless you use a PPA from a mostly unknown source, but even
then you can get quite old versions).

~~~
boudewijnrempt
While Pino is busy packaging Krita 3.1.1 for Debian, you can easily run the
latest Krita by getting the official appimages that I prepare myself. (Being
the Krita maintainer and project lead.)

~~~
irq-1
Thanks for Krita!

Chrome has its own deb repository -- maybe more active projects need this too.
(Maybe there's a service to be had hosting and configuring repos?)

I'm on Xubuntu 16.4 and I have 2.9.7 installed. I missed the entire year of
developments. 16.10 has 2.9.11 released Feb 4th. 17.4 has 3.1.1 but won't be
released for ~4 months. Maybe we should blame Ubuntu for 6 month release
cycles, or me for not upgrading, but regardless of the cause, Krita users
don't have the new version.

~~~
jcastro
> we should blame Ubuntu for 6 month release cycles

16.04 and onward can now have apps decoupled from the OS release for apps that
provide snaps, like Krita does. `snap install krita` will get you 3.1.1.

~~~
irq-1
Thanks! I noticed the /snap directory, but didn't know snap was installed and
usable.

Worked on 16.10 and I'll use this on 16.4 too.

------
mixmastamyk
Is krita better than gimp now? Though gimp is good enough for me it appears to
have stagnated since 2.8 arrived many years ago.

~~~
AsyncAwait
They're not the same.

Krita is more of a painting application akin to Illustrator, whereas GIMP is
more of a Photoshop-like editor.

Also, work on GIMP 3.0[1] continues, but there's not enough people working on
it, so it takes a while.

1 -
[https://www.gimp.org/news/2016/07/13/gimp-2-9-4-released](https://www.gimp.org/news/2016/07/13/gimp-2-9-4-released)

~~~
zokier
While I'd agree that GIMP and Krita are not same, I think Krita is still
closer to GIMP than Illustrator, Ai being a vector editor.

~~~
eriknstr
Meanwhile, though probably known to most of the HN crowd it's also worth
mentioning Inkscape which is a FOSS alternative to Illustrator of good
quality.

~~~
jwdunne
I agree with that. Some things are a bit different, like PS -> GIMP, but once
I had the basic equivalents down, I found it a great tool.

------
kahrkunne
Still waiting for the day I can install krita without pulling 200 packages of
KDE bloat

I really don't need upowerd when I want to draw pictures, thank you.

~~~
boudewijnrempt
That day arrived May 31st 2016:
[https://krita.org/en/item/krita-3-0-released/](https://krita.org/en/item/krita-3-0-released/).
Get the appimage, make it executable, execute it, done. No need to whine about
how Ubuntu drags in the weirdest set of dependencies anymore.

